# Icône Cydia et tweak disparus après reset



## barak06 (19 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour,
Plusieurs questions :
Après jailbreak 7.1.2 avec Pangu (suite à des problèmes de surchauffe et vidage de batterie en jailbreak 7.0.4 Evasion), je me retrouve avec le même pb. Surchauffe côté droit.
Je trouve une solution sur ce forum :
http://www.iphonote.com/actu/43468/...auffe-et-de-mauvaise-autonomie-de-la-batterie
Je fais
Astuce 1 : Allez dans Réglages > Général > Réinitialiser > Réinitialiser tous les réglages

Du coup ca ne chauffe plus et ma batterie ne perd pas 1% par minute mais plus d'icones cydia et ifile.

Je peux encore accéder à Cydia via Safari (cydia://) et à ifile (mais celui ci s'affiche et disparait) mais plus d'icone !

Questions :
1) je remets mon ipad en 7.1.2 clean avec itunes (restaurer nouvel ipad)
2) je re-jailbreak --> avec pangu ? ou y-a-t-il mieux ?
3) Aurai-je toujours les soucis surchauffe/vidage batterie ? OU cela est-il lié aux tweaks ? (car en fait je n'ai besoin que de ifile, springtomize et controllers for all)

MERCI


----------

